# Hartland Mack Lumber bash



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

The boys in the Shagamauw Lumber shops are continually trying to justify their jobs, so a new vertical boiler loco has made an appearance!
It started out as a Hartland Mack, but all that got used was from the deck down;









The fuel bin is bits from a Hartland gondola, the boiler is an old shampoo bottle, the cylinders are from a battery Xmas loco, and the water tank is a block of wood. Popsicle stick deck, naturally.










I drilled and tapped the wheels to take a bolt for the rods.









Add aluminum funnel, wood and plastic bits.....









And there you have it! One brand new, beat up old loco!









The model runs nice and smooth, no real surprise given the Mack drive. 

















Getting the rods situated right was a bit fiddly, but they came out fine. I just wish they weren't hidden so much behind the water tank! 









She'll do just fine to pull the newly finished line of skeleton log cars! The roster of Shagamauw Lumber just keeps growing!

Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good Chris. Nice to see you back at it again. THX for posting.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Chris, 

A photogenic little 'Bitsa!', very interesting little loco, thanks for the informative photos. 

Now what are you going to use those two Mack engine covers for I wonder? I'll bet you have something in mind!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, and to make things even better, it was a dandruff-control shampoo bottle for the boiler, so it minimizes the cinders that rain down as it runs, to say nothing of the fact that the locomotive is very soft on the rails, but still full of energy. Alas, claims about more "shine" seem to be unsupported by the evidence.  

Very cool loco! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

cute lil beastie. Looks like a Welsh Quarry engine (DeWinton type).


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Certainly you jest...... You mean that thing actually runs. Whoever heard of a shampoo bottle and a funnel running a locomotive...... 

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh... I forgot that it came out of the Rogue County Skunk Works... Anything designed there will run... Stealthy or not.....     

Great job, Chris. Delighted to see you back in the creative railroad mode and 'bashin' Hartlands. Makes Phil proud. 

Just marvelous....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought so, Chaloner built in 1877 by DeWinton.... Yours would be somewhat larger, but still has a striking 'family' resemblance


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And there's even a prototype! 

But somehow it seems odd without lemurians, ghouls or mollusks.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

A BeautiFUL peace of Work? I love it. Similar to a Tom Thumb.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Great stuff Chris, 
I am especially impressed with its ability to pull all those skeleton cars. 
Very cool, 
Don


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very creative!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya've still got it Chris!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a cute one Chris. Glad to see you're still at it. Keep them coming.

Doc


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris,

First, that's a neat little creation. I hope to get started along those lines one of these days. Thanks for posting the series pixes. That wood block for the water tank turned out excellent.

Second, I am assuming the piston rods connect to the small hex bolts in the wheels. Is that so? Also, is it possible to add outside rods with counterbalances ala the electrics--if one wanted? I'm curious because I like that look.

Third, that set of vertical cylinders constitue a 'marine type' engine, or not? Can you point me at a site where I can see a pic of that kind of steam engine? Almost all the critters I've got pixes of use horizontal cylinders, and I haven't yet run across a marine engine--if, of course, that's what it is.

Last, just a general idea of the outside dimensions, not incl couplers? Would that be possible? To the nearest 1/4" would do nicely.

Thanks,
Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mik,

Thanks for posting the Brit critter. A copy is now in my files. I think those outside cranks are cool. Note that pusher pad up front.

Do you happen to have a pic of a 'vertical' or 'marine' 2 cyl steam engine in your files, or can you point me at a site?

That black arm that disappears behind the water tank: is that the valve operating rod coupled to the offside wheels, do you think?

Thanks,

Les


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, the "black arm" appears to be connected (via a reach rod) to the Johnson bar, or more probably in this application, a handwheel and screw type reverser. 

Marine style engine pix? How big (or small) do you want to go? 

Here is a catalog cut of the Climax class A engines 









Here is a pic of the Graham/Gage TVR1a working model engine that many gauge 1 live steam modellers USE as a climax A engine 









Here is pix of one of the RMS Titanic's triple expansion engines 


















Or in between? 

A turn of the last century English Tugboat engine 









A triple expansion engine from a steam ferry 









A Pearl steam launch engine, note the crosshead is ABOVE the cylinder to lower the CoG 









Non- marine verticals 
A Bellis & Morcom twin hooked to a generator 









A 19th century Colliery engine model 









a model of an Orr & Sembower type F (aka 'coke bottle') engine 









An Allis Chalmers Corliss engine installed in a water plant in Cleveland ca 1916 - yes, the thing on the left IS a spiral staircase... cute li'l feller, ain' it?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pixes, Mik.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking bash Chris, glad to see someone else has discovered these make great bash fodder for steamies.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Vic,

If memory serves, you've done several of these using the Mack 'brick'. How is the slow speed performance?

Les


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Another triumph of creativity! How easy it seems for you to create the most appealing machines. If you apply yourself you could probably find a way to make a few bucks in the movie industry. Some closeup looks at the loco would be appreciated. You are THE MAN!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Les they are actually very good at slow speed, I can get my Mack to just crawl around on the portable layout, but you need pretty clean track


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Great conversion. Looks very much the bush lokie (as it would be called here)


Cheers
ian


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice work Chris! I may have to try building one. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------

